# Flat fish



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Me and a buddy went for a wade today for flounder. We went to a north bank to get out of the north wind at 25 and found them up shallow. Caught about 20 fish a piece and kept 10 from 16-20". I have Friday open this week. 832-385-2012. 









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had a 2 man trip today we kept our limit of 10 and caught around 25 fish total. 









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Had an excellent flounder bite Friday my guys limited by 8 am and released them until the bite slowed. The weather looks great this coming week to take advantage of my flounder special or just a regular charter where we can go catch redfish then flounder.










www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

We've been getting our limits of solid flounder every outing and today was just as good. We put 8 good ones in the box on various gulp lures. I still have a few days left to take advantage of my flounder fishing special this month call 832-385-2012. 









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

